# TWITCHING!? MBD? HELP!



## larissalurid (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. So i have a 4 week old Extreme Tegu that I've had for 1 week as of this past tuesday. He is in a 36x27x27" enclosure with 60% humidity and 110 basking spot with an Exo Terra Solar Glow UVA/UVB 125 watt heat bulb. I keep it on 10-12 hours per day.He's been eating a mix of ground turkey, steak, chicken liver / heart / gizzards along with some multivitamin powder and ground egg shell powder for calcium. 

Today I saw him twitch his front right leg a little for about 4 seconds. I got really nervous because I know this is a warning sign on MBD, but I've 1 only had him for a week and 2 have a new bulb that I'm using. 

My question is, can they randomly twitch a tiny bit without it being a sign that MBD is starting? Or is the new bulb I got defective?? 

Thanks


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am a pretty new owner but I did see my tegu doing something similar the first few days I had him - it wasn't a consistent tremor he would just occasionally hold his front foot in the air and shake it slightly when he got worked up. I initially freaked out a bit but it seemed to be nothing - just something he did when he got overexcited.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 18, 2012)

It could have just been him trying to scratch himself... they do that sometimes (especially when shedding) and it looks funny.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 18, 2012)

Could be skittish or might have MBD, look for more signs before you can fully identify the problem (Or a trip to the vet) but don't worry. I have a similar story. 
>Had Tegu for about a month
>Pretty cool Tegu
>One day when walking downstairs
>I saw him running around 
>Pick him up
>Looks fine
>day later he's running around
>Open the door
>Get on the floor
>Everbody walk the dinosaur


----------



## Murkve (Aug 18, 2012)

It's most likely not MBD, but that bulb isn't helping. The general consensus on most Exo Terra things is that they are crummy, and this includes the MVBs. PowerSuns seem to have a good reputation, in case you start looking.

By the way, make sure your MVB - whatever brand it may end up being - is positioned absolutely vertically, and is positioned as close as is safe to the bulb. This is usually 12".


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 18, 2012)

Well it was when I was opening the cage and had my hand in there. He was agitated at the time (esp since he wont let me hold him yet), moved his leg back behind him while the other was in front while laying (so he wasn't moving around otherwise). Then the leg he just moved back started twitching slightly. 

He just shed recently though and I've not seen any other signs.

Hopefully it's not the beginning of MBD, but I'll keep an eye on him for if he does it again.



Murkve said:


> It's most likely not MBD, but that bulb isn't helping. The general consensus on most Exo Terra things is that they are crummy, and this includes the MVBs. PowerSuns seem to have a good reputation, in case you start looking.
> 
> By the way, make sure your MVB - whatever brand it may end up being - is positioned absolutely vertically, and is positioned as close as is safe to the bulb. This is usually 12".



Yea it is that far away and verticle. I have a picture. And crap....I have another bulb I bought for the future as well when this one runs out....I really hope I didn't just waste money on 2 bulbs :[


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2012)

I raised my 2010 All American on ExoTerra Solar Glos and had no problems whatsoever. Any brand bulb can be faulty. If you notice it consistently happening I would swap the bulb for the other one you have and see if it makes any difference.


Something I would change is get some ReptiCal calcium powder w/o D3 and some Dubia roaches and feed the roaches dusted in the powder daily. Also get the biggest mice he can eat and feed those at least once a week. I would say he may not be getting enough calcium.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 18, 2012)

james.w said:


> I raised my 2010 All American on ExoTerra Solar Glos and had no problems whatsoever. Any brand bulb can be faulty. If you notice it consistently happening I would swap the bulb for the other one you have and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> 
> Something I would change is get some ReptiCal calcium powder w/o D3 and some Dubia roaches and feed the roaches dusted in the powder daily. Also get the biggest mice he can eat and feed those at least once a week. I would say he may not be getting enough calcium.





Hm well I put plenty powdered egg shells into each of his meals for his calcium so i think thats okay. I do have dubias, but I haven't been able to hold him yet (i tried once and he just kept running away and tail whipping so i havent tried since and just went back to putting my hand near him to see im not a threat) so i haven't been able to get him into a feeding bin for food. I do have tiny rat pups that he should be able to eat soon that I can give him on a plate like I do his regular mixed meats with added powdered egg shells for calcium. (or i can look, i might have some small enough for his mouth of my smallest ones in the freezer)

I've read that other people use the powdered egg shells as well instead of store bought calcium, shouldn't this be fine?

That's good to hear that you raised some on the same bulb, but yea it's understandable that a bulb of any brand can be faulty.


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2012)

I would rather use calcium that is made for reptiles. Try the dubias from tongs. You can also cut up the mice/rats if they are too big. Do this while they are still frozen and it doesn't make a mess, or get some chicken necks and grind them up. Twitching is generally contributed to calcium deficiency.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 18, 2012)

I had that bulb. Personally I Think its crap. I had to buy a power sun to get rid of the twitching. Also, he may be getting too hot. When I first got dexter I had the same issues. I called bobby and he told me to can the exoterra and keep it bellow 105. He recommended the power sun. It's expensive but your extreme is a lot more.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 18, 2012)

james.w said:


> I would rather use calcium that is made for reptiles. Try the dubias from tongs. You can also cut up the mice/rats if they are too big. Do this while they are still frozen and it doesn't make a mess, or get some chicken necks and grind them up. Twitching is generally contributed to calcium deficiency.



I would but I've tried feeding meat on tongs and he won't even go near them :[ 

Also he ate a small rat along with his regular meal of ground turkey, steak, chicken gizzards / heart / liver and extra egg shell powder. I'll try getting some calcium w/out d-3 i suppose, i just have to find somewhere that sells it. for some reason nowhere around me does at all. 

I'll give him more rats with his meals for now I suppose.

I just wish I knew if it was just a random twitch or if he does have calcium deficiency :/ Plus I've only had him a week so it was just a bit surprising that in that short of time, even though i've been supplementing his food that this would happen if it is that.



Dirtydmc said:


> I had that bulb. Personally I Think its crap. I had to buy a power sun to get rid of the twitching. Also, he may be getting too hot. When I first got dexter I had the same issues. I called bobby and he told me to can the exoterra and keep it bellow 105. He recommended the power sun. It's expensive but your extreme is a lot more.




Really, that low??
I usually keep the basking spot at 110-115. Hm I'll have to see if he twitches more and if this happens again I'll have to go buy one I suppose.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 18, 2012)

Isn't reptical made from oyster shells? I've heard oyster shell calcium doesn't absorb good enough to do much good.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 18, 2012)

james.w said:


> I would rather use calcium that is made for reptiles. Try the dubias from tongs. You can also cut up the mice/rats if they are too big. Do this while they are still frozen and it doesn't make a mess, or get some chicken necks and grind them up. Twitching is generally contributed to calcium deficiency.



Seconded about the bone-in prey. Liver and hearts and meat are all nutritious, but they ain't got no backbone.


----------



## Dana C (Aug 19, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather use calcium that is made for reptiles. Try the dubias from tongs. You can also cut up the mice/rats if they are too big. Do this while they are still frozen and it doesn't make a mess, or get some chicken necks and grind them up. Twitching is generally contributed to calcium deficiency.
> ...



Repti Cal and ground egg shells are exactly the same thing for the most part. Egg shells and bones are calcium carbonate, the most usable form of calcium over that of oyster shell etc. I have used it and compared results to Repti Cal and have observed no difference.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 19, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather use calcium that is made for reptiles. Try the dubias from tongs. You can also cut up the mice/rats if they are too big. Do this while they are still frozen and it doesn't make a mess, or get some chicken necks and grind them up. Twitching is generally contributed to calcium deficiency.
> ...



Well, where they are from has the same weather and temps as Tennessee. It does not get 110 degrees in Tennessee very often. It gets down to 40 degrees sometimes in Argentina as well. Basking temps that high are more suitable for a Nile monitor.


----------



## james.w (Aug 19, 2012)

Ambient temps and surface temps are two different things. In 90 degree temps, use a temp gun on a rock or something in the sunlight and I will bet temps will be up around 120+. In my opinion a gradient should be provided, if 115 is too hot for him, he will move away to a more comfortable spot. If 105 is the highest you offer, and it isn't hot enough for him, what are his options?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 19, 2012)

james.w said:


> Ambient temps and surface temps are two different things. In 90 degree temps, use a temp gun on a rock or something in the sunlight and I will bet temps will be up around 120+. In my opinion a gradient should be provided, if 115 is too hot for him, he will move away to a more comfortable spot. If 105 is the highest you offer, and it isn't hot enough for him, what are his options?



Didn't think about that. 120 plus won't burn the tegu?


----------



## Murkve (Aug 19, 2012)

Will 120F burn you?

That being said, if you provide a gradient the Tegu can just move if they feel too hot in that spot.


----------



## james.w (Aug 19, 2012)

No it won't, but if the bulb is too close it can burn him. Think about the fact that monitors bask at temps upwards of 155.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 19, 2012)

I always provide a basking spot temp higher than "recommended". It is all about choices. He can bask on the higher temp for less time or a cooler one for longer according to his needs.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 19, 2012)

Good thread. It's been a year and I'm still learning.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmmm well usually my tegu's basking temps are about 110-115 (surface temp). I agree with how someone said that "if it's too hot he can move away" I have a very large flat rock where he can choose where he would sit and those temps aren't enough to burn him anyway. I tried wetting the rock and spraying the cage a bit more to lower the surface temp (i usually have a fogger going that makes it go down a bit, but the sprayed water made it go down a lot) 

I haven't seen any more twitching or anything and he is walking and looking fine otherwise. 

Also I will not be feeding this mix his whole life and will be replacing stuff like chicken heart/gizzards, with better things that I can find when my mix runs out. 

I agree with Dana, I don't really see the difference between the powdered egg shell calcium and store bought. (besides like how someone else said, doesn't the store bought usually contain crushed oyster shell that is hard to digest?)

Also the rat pups will be a regular part of his diet, but being only 4 weeks old, even the smallest rat pups I have I thought would be too big for him to swallow at his age (so i just had those and larger ones waiting around till i thought he'd be safe eating them). He did get one down the other day though and I plan on feeding more. I know that whole prey and their bones, etc are an important part of the diet.


----------

